# Guilty pleasures



## joesfolk (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know about you folks but in our household we tend to relegate certain foods to certain occasions. One thing we do this to is onion wraps. It's just a thin slice of ham spread with cream cheese and wrapped around a green onion or a pickle and then cut into disks. We usually make these at the holidays but not really at any other time of year. But this year we didn't make them. So, this morning I made a couple of them and ate them all by myself for breakfast. Now there is no real reason not to make these throughout the year. They are cheap and easy to make but somehow they have become holiday food in our house. So I feel guilty making and eating them. Especially since I didn't share them with anyone. (Okay, I don't really feel so guilty but I'm not telling anyone about it either, so don't you tell.)

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2010)

At the moment, my guilty pleasure is shortbread cookies.


----------



## MSC (Dec 29, 2010)

Still enjoying my 'cache' of gingerbread men from Xmas and think I can make them last another couple of weeks!
Okay, "guilty pleasures"...and hasten to add strictly IMHO...a generation of brain-washing about 'politically-correct' eating, has made damn near anything we eat or consider eating a "guilty pleasure".
Have to confess I don't pay much attention to what I'm supposed to eat or not eat and FWIW, monitor my eating and work out 5 days a week as am vain enough to not want to appear like a balloon with ears!
So, your little snack sounds terrif, and think you should make it all year and not feel guilty about it!


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 29, 2010)

taxlady said:


> At the moment, my guilty pleasure is shortbread cookies.




me too.


----------



## luvs (Dec 29, 2010)

we makes those ham things, too..... luv them.
other than that, redi-whip & usually straight from its cannister. i'm 'spossed 2 be the chef; i should be making them fresh whipped creme w/ a whisk!


----------



## betterthanabox (Dec 29, 2010)

I love cheese and a good smoked salmon.


----------



## Claire (Dec 29, 2010)

One thing that cracked me up is last holiday season a friend wanted something light to munch while she was bouncing off the kitchen walls finishing her groaning board, then while I was carving.  Hubby and I saw a tv show and thought, how perfect, how retro (it's an old fashioned meal).  So I stuffed celery ribs, half with regular cream cheese sprinkled with herbs, half with pimento cheese spread.  They were a huge hit, and were requested for the next holiday meal, and again for this last Christmas.  Nothing like the flavors of childhood for  holidays, I guess.  The hostess who requests them says she has them for breakfast the next morning.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 29, 2010)

i love little smokies sausage wrapped in puff pastry. i usually save for christmas. well i only got a couple. so i am making just for myself , a whole pack. planning on munching on them for a couple of days. same with brie in puff pastry. it is usually laid out at parties. however i don't want to look like a pig so only have a slice. gonna make one for myself, will probably feel guilty eating these two goodies. that's ok, i have broad shoulders.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 29, 2010)

Peanut butter sandwich on huge slabs of homemade white bread and a diet pepsi.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 29, 2010)

luvs said:


> we makes those ham things, too..... luv them.
> other than that, redi-whip & usually straight from its cannister. i'm 'spossed 2 be the chef; i should be making them fresh whipped creme w/ a whisk!


 
I can just hear that swell "fwoooop" sound as it goes from the upside down can into a waiting mouth.  You're only guilty if someone catches you doing it.


----------



## recipeontology (Dec 29, 2010)

My guilty pleasures are mashed potatoes and baking pre-marinaded bbq ribs from the supermarket. I try to eat healthy for the most part but one can only worry so much.


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 29, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> You're only guilty if someone catches you doing it.


 

Did Richard Nixon say that?


----------



## merstar (Dec 29, 2010)

Anything deep, dark, and chocolatey, and I don't feel guilty in the least. (well, maybe once in awhile).


----------



## luvs (Dec 29, 2010)

Claire said:


> One thing that cracked me up is last holiday season a friend wanted something light to munch while she was bouncing off the kitchen walls finishing her groaning board, then while I was carving. Hubby and I saw a tv show and thought, how perfect, how retro (it's an old fashioned meal). So I stuffed celery ribs, half with regular cream cheese sprinkled with herbs, half with pimento cheese spread. They were a huge hit, and were requested for the next holiday meal, and again for this last Christmas. Nothing like the flavors of childhood for holidays, I guess. The hostess who requests them says she has them for breakfast the next morning.


 
we stuff celery w/ creme cheese, then place olives on that. 
lizzie, joesfolk, lol!


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 29, 2010)

luvs said:


> we stuff celery w/ creme cheese, then place olives on that.
> lizzie, joesfolk, lol!



For us, it is cream cheese, minced pecans, and a bit of Miracle Whip, then stuff the celery.  My sister and I used to devour these.  Now her children beat us to them.


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 30, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> For us, it is cream cheese, minced pecans, and a bit of Miracle Whip, then stuff the celery. My sister and I used to devour these. Now her children beat us to them.


 
Oh man, you reminded me of a favorite that I haven't had in ages...toasted bagel with cream cheese and a bunch of roasted walnuts on top.  Talk about a great breakfast!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2010)

Bacon....lots and lots of bacon!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 30, 2010)

It's so nice that when you live alone and are retired, the pleasures aren't guilty any more.

I buy ice cream every few months.  I'll have to do it again soon as my latest fudge was a mess and I now have crumbly topping that could last a year.  Good topping, though, dark chocolate with butterscotch and loads of pecans.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 30, 2010)

I just made myself a cup of coffee and used a big dollop of sweetened condensed milk instead of my usual creamer and sugar.  Mmmmm.  I do feel guilty.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 30, 2010)

"Changemaker" Baileys filled chocolates by Turin.  I found a bar-supply store that sells them by the case, and I order a couple each Christmas (a couple as in 2 cases of 70... 140 chocolates).  I think I ate 100 on my own over the past month...


----------



## spork (Dec 30, 2010)

Mine is a Monte Cristo sandwich, with a liberal dusting of powdered sugar and a ramekin of maple syrup to dip it in with each bite.  If it's on the menu at a diner, I can't resist it.

If anyone can post a good recipe for the home tabletop, I will keep your DC nickname in my file titled "guilty pleasure."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2010)

spork said:


> Mine is a Monte Cristo sandwich, with a liberal dusting of powdered sugar and a ramekin of maple syrup to dip it in with each bite. If it's on the menu at a diner, I can't resist it.
> 
> If anyone can post a good recipe for the home tabletop, I will keep your DC nickname in my file titled "guilty pleasure."


 
I make three slices of french toast, bottom slice, layer ham and swiss, middle slice, layer turkey and swiss, top slice...squish down and re-warm to melt cheese.  No deep frying needed.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 31, 2010)

I have enjoyed chicken liver pate on a toasted bagel with thinly sliced red onion and a mixture of good mayo and yellow mustard.


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 31, 2010)

Fresh baked bread with lots of butter dripping all over it - real butter!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2010)

LindaZ said:


> Fresh baked bread with lots of butter dripping all over it - real butter!


I've got to stop reading your posts Linda! Every one of them makes me drool!  Fresh baked bread (warm) with lots of real butter is one of mine as well, especially a really good sourdough!

Barbara


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 31, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> I've got to stop reading your posts Linda! Every one of them makes me drool! Fresh baked bread (warm) with lots of real butter is one of mine as well, especially a really good sourdough!
> 
> Barbara


 
FrankZ makes really good sourdough - he makes really good bread in general, but the sourdough is excellent.


----------



## licia (Jan 1, 2011)

LindaZ said:


> Fresh baked bread with lots of butter dripping all over it - real butter!




Good bread, or rolls, even bad bread if I can't get good is my undoing. My brother used to work at a really good bakery and we would drop by sometime and get the fresh out of the oven breads - eating much of it before we got home...with butter - even better.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 1, 2011)

I say heck w/the bread - GIMMEGIMMEGIMME BUTTER!! I'm home alone today for a few more hours yet,...crazy side of me is contemplating melting pounds of this stuff straight into my bathtub! If I did do that, well, sure 'nuff I would feel VERY guilty afterwards. "now, WHY ON EARTH would I have ANY idea WHY there is a greasy, yellow ring around the tub"?!?!  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> I say heck w/the bread - GIMMEGIMMEGIMME BUTTER!! I'm home alone today for a few more hours yet,...crazy side of me is contemplating melting pounds of this stuff straight into my bathtub! If I did do that, well, sure 'nuff I would feel VERY guilty afterwards. "now, WHY ON EARTH would I have ANY idea WHY there is a greasy, yellow ring around the tub"?!?!  LOL


 
My official butter tester:







I would have to explain the buttered cat, too!


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My official butter tester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHH!! Perfect Solution Fiona!! *snatches kitty w/serious face from Montana, whisk him over to my palce to clean my butter "ring", & returns helpful little fella? back*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> AHHHHH!! Perfect Solution Fiona!! *snatches kitty w/serious face from Montana, whisk him over to my palce to clean my butter "ring", & returns helpful little fella? back*


 
Little Girl...that's Latte'.  Spoiled rotten!  She's only happy when I am home.  Then she can ignore me


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 1, 2011)

My guilty pleasure would have to be bacon.

Josie


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 2, 2011)

LindaZ said:


> Fresh baked bread with lots of butter dripping all over it - real butter!


 

Amen sister!


I want a butter cat..I want any cat!!  Couldn't even have one for Christmas.  Told dh that when he dies I am going to replace him with a cat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Amen sister!
> 
> 
> I want a butter cat..I want any cat!! Couldn't even have one for Christmas. Told dh that when he dies I am going to replace him with a cat!


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My official butter tester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Have you ever heard about the perpetual motion machine, that is, you know how a cat always lands on its feet, and you also know that if you drop a piece of buttered toast it will always fall buttered side down --  Zo, you butter the cat's back before dropping, and voila!  the cat will spin perpetually.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 2, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> Have you ever heard about the perpetual motion machine, that is, you know how a cat always lands on its feet, and you also know that if you drop a piece of buttered toast it will always fall buttered side down --  Zo, you butter the cat's back before dropping, and voila!  the cat will spin perpetually.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2011)

If a piece of buttered bread lands butter side up, you must have buttered the wrong side.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> Have you ever heard about the perpetual motion machine, that is, you know how a cat always lands on its feet, and you also know that if you drop a piece of buttered toast it will always fall buttered side down -- Zo, you butter the cat's back before dropping, and voila! the cat will spin perpetually.


 
LOL!!  Yes, I had heard that!  

She spins like that if I DON'T offer the butter.  She can be asleep three rooms away and hear me open the butter container or unwrap a stick of it.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 3, 2011)

taxlady said:


> If a piece of buttered bread lands butter side up, you must have buttered the wrong side.


 
There's a good laugh to start my day


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


>


 

Where can I order that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Where can I order that?


 
LOL!!!  Just about anywhere I would imagine, they are cute!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!!  Just about anywhere I would imagine, they are cute!



When I lived in the country, I asked at the local convenience store/lunch counter, if the owner knew if anyone had any kittens. She said she would keep an ear open.

The next day someone showed up at our house in a van with a half a dozen kittens 

We took two.

My (now) ex nearly had a heart attack when I hollered, "Kitten delivery!" He was afraid the whole van was full of kittens and had visions of them spilling out when the doors to the van were opened.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

taxlady said:


> When I lived in the country, I asked at the local convenience store/lunch counter, if the owner knew if anyone had any kittens. She said she would keep an ear open.
> 
> The next day someone showed up at our house in a van with a half a dozen kittens
> 
> ...


 
If I came home with a van full of kittens, Shrek wouldn't speak to me for a week...but only because it would take him that long to cuddle all the kittens.   He's bonkers for kittens...he never had cats until he met me.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife loves cats, we cant have them


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

What a handsome fellow.  What's his/her name?


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If I came home with a van full of kittens, Shrek wouldn't speak to me for a week...but only because it would take him that long to cuddle all the kittens.  He's bonkers for kittens...he never had cats until he met me.


 

If you divorce him I get first dibs on Shrek.  I need a man who loves cats.  Okay well, maybe my dh will have a little to say about that.  But if he has any faults it is that he doesn't like cats.  (What kind of a sick upbringing did he have?)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 4, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> If you divorce him I get first dibs on Shrek. I need a man who loves cats. Okay well, maybe my dh will have a little to say about that. But if he has any faults it is that he doesn't like cats. (What kind of a sick upbringing did he have?)


 
Divorce him?!?  I just got him trained!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 5, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> What a handsome fellow. What's his/her name?


Thank you, his name is Max.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm about to enjoy one of my Guilty Pleasures.

I had Campbell's Tomato Soup on my list to make Alix's Chicken Caccitore last week and found a 4-pack on sale for $2.

My Guilty Pleasure comes in when I got 3 cans of evaporated milk in my Commodities box on Wednesday.  

A can of CTS, a matching can of evap. milk (undiluted) and blobs of butter on top.  It's heating now.  Mmmmmmmm.  There won't be a drop left!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am saving my fat allowance for the 1/2 & 1/2  I put in my coffee.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 14, 2011)

Z...you are a woman after my own heart except for me the butter has to be slathered, yes, slathered on saltines and crumbled or dunked in the soup.  Yummm.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 14, 2011)

When cookie-less, orange marmalade on Ritz crackers.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 6, 2011)

One I love but rarely do is toasted english muffins topped with marinara sauce, feta cheese, diced roma tomatoes & black olives. Broil in your oven. Yummy!


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 6, 2011)

lava cakes are my guilty pleasure. I've only made them twice, but i want one nightly....i want one tonight darn it!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I'm about to enjoy one of my Guilty Pleasures.
> 
> I had Campbell's Tomato Soup on my list to make Alix's Chicken Caccitore last week and found a 4-pack on sale for $2.
> 
> ...


 
my mother-in-law used to make a fast potato soup. cooked potatoes and a bit of water, then add evaporated milk. not to much water, then melted butter. it was tasty and my father-in-law could have lived on it. his choice of food was very limited. i recall, chicken fried stead, and pineapple as his staple. boring.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine's really bad, homemade Dobosh Torte with rolled almond lace cookies filled with brandy cream as a garnish on top. I usually make it for my birthday - yeah, I make my own B-day cake, nobody else would ever make this one for me. And it's REALLY a guilty pleasure because now that it's just me and Craig, he'll eat maybe a piece or 2 and I HAVE to, yeah that's right I HAVE to eat the rest of it all by myself.

Karen


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 7, 2011)

medtran49 said:


> Mine's really bad, homemade Dobosh Torte with rolled almond lace cookies filled with brandy cream as a garnish on top. I usually make it for my birthday - yeah, I make my own B-day cake, nobody else would ever make this one for me. And it's REALLY a guilty pleasure because now that it's just me and Craig, he'll eat maybe a piece or 2 and I HAVE to, yeah that's right I HAVE to eat the rest of it all by myself.
> 
> Karen


 I would absolutely love the recipie for that one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 7, 2011)

medtran49 said:


> Mine's really bad, homemade Dobosh Torte with rolled almond lace cookies filled with brandy cream as a garnish on top. I usually make it for my birthday - yeah, I make my own B-day cake, nobody else would ever make this one for me. And it's REALLY a guilty pleasure because now that it's just me and Craig, he'll eat maybe a piece or 2 and I HAVE to, yeah that's right I HAVE to eat the rest of it all by myself.
> 
> Karen


 
I'm sure there will be more than a couple of offers to help you with that cake. Nobody should have to endure that on their own, ever.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 7, 2011)

Too rich, I can only eat a little. Give me a cheese cake or carrot cake and it will be gone pretty quick. Flan will go about as fast.

Craig


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sure there will be more than a couple of offers to help you with that cake. Nobody should have to endure that on their own, ever.


 I agree, and just to show how supportive we are here at DC I volunteer to take over the job of getting rid of all of that extra cake for  you.  Now, where did I put that milk....?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 4, 2011)

Banana split!  I once bought all the goodies for making my own, including three kinds of ice cream, three kinds of toppings, bananas, whipped cream, chopped nuts, and even the plastic boats they serve them in at the ice cream shop. Then I realized that the goodies would go bad long before I used them up, so now when I get the urge for a banana split, I just drive over to Baskin~Robbins or the Marble Slab Creamery and buy one for around six bucks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> It's so nice that when you live alone and are retired, the pleasures aren't guilty any more.
> 
> I agree 100%!  It took me along time to realize that!  I do however have a few things that I only have a couple times a year so that they maintain a high WOW factor, what my grandmother would have called a splurge.
> 
> This is one of them.  Build Your Own Custom Box of Fresh Handmade Chocolates, Sponge Candy, Chocolate Truffles, Chocolate Popcorn, Turtles, Charlie Chaplin - Alethea's Chocolates - Alethea's Chocolates


----------



## taxlady (May 4, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Zhizara said:
> 
> 
> > It's so nice that when you live alone and are retired, the pleasures aren't guilty any more.
> ...


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 4, 2011)

Wisconsin cheese curds. 

You can almost feel your arteries hardening in real time as you're eating them, but boy are they good!


----------



## Searching for Heritage (May 4, 2011)

Right now, it's Ben & Jerry's Frozen Yoghurt 'Phish Food'.
I've become a bit of an ice cream fiend lately, I love it!


----------



## babetoo (May 4, 2011)

hot fudge sundae from 31 flavors,


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 4, 2011)

Chicken skin pork fat beef fat lamb fat... I love FAT!


----------



## Selkie (May 4, 2011)

14-16 oz. Ribeye steak! I don't feel guilt for any culinary reason, but because they are so expensive, I sometimes feel guilty for spending so much money for a steak!

...but they're SOooooo good!


----------



## simonbaker (May 4, 2011)

I found something just lately that I really love..& it's even healthy. Pineapple greek yogurt with fresh orange sections dipped in it. So light & refreshing & it feels like you're being bad.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> I found something just lately that I really love..& it's even healthy. Pineapple greek yogurt with fresh orange sections dipped in it. So light & refreshing & it feels like you're being bad.


 

That might make a nice dressing for a bag of shredded cabbage!


----------



## simonbaker (May 4, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> That might make a nice dressing for a bag of shredded cabbage!


 

Yummy! Great idea!


----------

